# Printer stand



## DLJeffs (Jul 1, 2022)

Finished the printer stand I was building. The cabinet and legs are poplar, the drawer fronts are walnut and the drawer pulls are curly maple strips (maple came from @Mike1950 or @rob3232 I think, maybe @Eric Rorabaugh. I"ve had that maple board for a while now so not sure). The drawer glides are full extension. The drawers are sized to fit a ream of paper. The stand is 38 inches high, which puts the printer lid at 43 inches high, much easier to use now. I was able to put spacers along the bottom of the lower drawer and then clamp the drawer fronts in place to screw them on. Then I applied 3 strips of double stick tape, used the spacers, and aligned the upper drawer fronts, pulled them out a little and applied clamps to drill and screw them in place. Worked good, thanks for the advice all. Oh, the whole thing has 4 coats of water based satin poly acrylic, sanded with 220 and then 400 between coats. Now, back to guitar #3.

Here's the before and after pics.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 7


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 1, 2022)

That looks like it ought to work. If not, let me know, I can send you a replacement TV tray...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 1, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Finished the printer stand I was building. The cabinet and legs are poplar, the drawer fronts are walnut and the drawer pulls are curly maple strips (maple came from @Mike1950 or @rob3232 I think, maybe @Eric Rorabaugh. I"ve had that maple board for a while now so not sure). The drawer glides are full extension. The drawers are sized to fit a ream of paper. The stand is 38 inches high, which puts the printer lid at 43 inches high, much easier to use now. I was able to put spacers along the bottom of the lower drawer and then clamp the drawer fronts in place to screw them on. Then I applied 3 strips of double stick tape, used the spacers, and aligned the upper drawer fronts, pulled them out a little and applied clamps to drill and screw them in place. Worked good, thanks for the advice all. Oh, the whole thing has 4 coats of water based satin poly acrylic, sanded with 220 and then 400 between coats. Now, back to guitar #3.
> 
> Here's the before and after pics.
> 
> ...


Right handsome upgrade! This should last several printer generation upgrades! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 1, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That looks like it ought to work. If not, let me know, I can send you a replacement TV tray...


Heh heh, thanks for the offer. I saved the TV tray just in case this thing falls apart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 2, 2022)

Very nice, much better than a wobbly tv tray.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stephen45710 (Jul 2, 2022)

Very nice. I like your choice of woods, they compliment each other well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 2, 2022)

stephen45710 said:


> Very nice. I like your choice of woods, they compliment each other well.


Thanks Stephen. The wood selection was sort of determined for me. I went to the only place around me that sells hardwood and didn't see anything wide enough or cheap enough (this is a utilitarian piece of furniture, nothing fancy so wasn't looking to spend a lot). Then I saw this poplar board that was 14 inches wide and very straight, and it had some color contrast in the grain. At 14 inches wide, I wouldn't have to join two boards together to get the needed width for the cabinet. Plus, poplar was the cheapest wood they had other than pine. Made the choice easy. Then my neighbor had some walnut he reclaimed and by the time he planed it down, it was 0.5" thick, which made it fit my drawer fronts perfectly. He had no use for 0.5" thick walnut, we have traded wood, borrowed tools, offered advice and labor often so that was easy too. The drawer pulls was also easy because I had that nice curly maple board thinking it would make a box - but it wasn't enough for a box but was perfect for four sections for drawer pulls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 2, 2022)

Very attractive stand. You've certainly elevated the definition of a printer stand! It's a nice piece of furniture that I'd be happy to have in any room of my house.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Greenacres2 (Jul 2, 2022)

Great stand!! And…that tv table looks identical to the one my wife & I share. Neither of us knows how we got one, or which of us brought it into the marriage 18 years ago. If you decide to sell it, we’d be in the lap of luxury with a pair!!
Earl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 2, 2022)

Greenacres2 said:


> Great stand!! And…that tv table looks identical to the one my wife & I share. Neither of us knows how we got one, or which of us brought it into the marriage 18 years ago. If you decide to sell it, we’d be in the lap of luxury with a pair!!
> Earl


Ha, we have a set of four of those, comes with a stand for storing them. So for right now I think we're keeping them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 3, 2022)

Much mo bettah!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 3, 2022)

Came out great man. Nothing more satisfying than find a need, setting to work and resolving it all by yourself. Other people just have to go shopping and be satisfied with what they can get.
Doing it with flare... even better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JonathanH (Jul 5, 2022)

Good looking piece of furniture. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

